# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Who would like to see Rina and Polly debate gun control?

## Paperback Writer

When they are in a thread together it always feels like they're about to come out the monitor and roll around on my floor.  I like that feeling.  What say you?  Anyone else want to see this matchup?  If so, what would we call it?

----------



----------


## Paperback Writer

I'm confused as to whether I want this or not.  Could be too bloody, but it could be a fun match up.

----------


## Guest

I live in New York and am far too angry at progressives to debate her at the moment.  I'll just abuse her because I want to throw rotten tomatoes at the governor and she'd be his stand in.  That's not fair to Polly.

----------


## Maximatic

I like it. It has to be a real debate though. The best way to do these in writing is to give each one a certain amount of time to respond. An hour, or a day, whatever. They may need to do research between responses. Let each response be as long as either party wants to make it, up to some limit. Some number of pages or thousands of words. They get a certain number of turns each, then it's judged. They should also both be topless, if it is to be done properly.

----------


## Paperback Writer

> I like it. It has to be a real debate though. The best way to do these in writing is to give each one a certain amount of time to respond. An hour, or a day, whatever. They may need to do research between responses. Let each response be as long as either party wants to make it, up to some limit. Some number of pages or thousands of words. They get a certain number of turns each, then it's judged. They should also both be topless, if it is to be done properly.


With photographs!  And in the case of a tie, I'll personally pay for airline tickets for them to settle it in a pool of jello.

----------


## Guest

Argh!  Do you not feel that the debate would turn into an ugly mess?  Like...do you not know me at all?

----------


## The XL

Rina by Knock Out, round 1.

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Rina by Knock Out, round 1.


She does have a nasty left.   :Wink:

----------


## Maximatic

> Argh!  Do you not feel that the debate would turn into an ugly mess?  Like...do you not know me at all?


As long as the blood and bone chips stay off my keyboard, I'll be fine. You both agree to it, so it's voluntary. No problems.

----------


## Guest

I'm fine with it then.  There has to be rules though and real scoring or I don't want to do it.  There are too many people here who agree with me and that's not fair to Polly.  I should win honestly or not at all.

----------


## The XL

> Yeh, well your boyfriend hates you.

----------

Network (02-02-2013)

----------


## Guest

> Yeh, well your boyfriend hates you.

----------

The XL (02-02-2013)

----------


## Network

Soccer floppers of the old nations.  The old failing socialist nations.  lol

We shall maintain global hegemony, because you are all too stupid to know that socialism and welfarism is a ticket to doom.

I'm a newly anointed neocon, btw.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> Alright, how about we debate whether or not the constitution was a good idea?


Are you talking about the things in the constitution or having a rule of law (that's supposed to be, isn't with these stupid Liberal presidents we've had, but up to Clinton was) above the president that the nation is supposed to respect?

----------


## Guest



----------


## GrassrootsConservative

9f6a1d_906833.jpg

----------

Paperback Writer (02-02-2013)

----------


## Paperback Writer

> 



Good thing I'm "English" and so bloody good-looking or this might bother me.  Oh give over ya daft cow.  Course he doesn't hate you.

----------


## Guest

> Good thing I'm "English" and so bloody good-looking or this might bother me.  Oh give over ya daft cow.  Course he doesn't hate you.

----------


## Network

He doesn't know that the British empire invaded 9/10 nations and started the plague of central banks around the world.  lol 

Brits are the center of corruption since 300 years ago.

----------



----------


## Paperback Writer

>

----------


## Network

Without Brits, the world would be a better place.  No doubt about it.

----------

GrassrootsConservative (02-02-2013)

----------


## Paperback Writer

> He doesn't know that the British empire invaded 9/10 nations and started the plague of central banks around the world.  lol 
> 
> Brits are the center of corruption since 300 years ago.


Course I do.  We're corrupt to the bone.  Can't build an empire without being a bloodthirsty lot.

----------


## Guest

> Without Brits, the world would be a better place.  No doubt about it.


They did give us the Gloucester Old Spot pig.  That's some good eating right there.

----------


## Network

Really, I like the British people and don't mean to be an asshole.  I mean I am from Scottish and Irish and Welch bloodlines...oh wait, nevermind.

----------

Paperback Writer (02-02-2013)

----------


## Paperback Writer

> They did give us the Gloucester Old Spot pig.  That's some good eating right there.


I were jus teasin, luvie.

----------


## Network

This thread shall not be transformed into one that shows how Diana was killed by Royalty.

I do hereby declare this a verboten transformation of a gun thread.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Favorite British band: Mumford & Sons

----------


## Guest

> I were jus teasin, luvie.

----------


## Guest

> This thread shall not be transformed into one that shows how Diana was killed by Royalty.
> 
> I do hereby declare this a verboten transformation of a gun thread.


Actually I could go for that!

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

My favorite British band would have to be Judas Priest.

----------


## Paperback Writer

> This thread shall not be transformed into one that shows how Diana was killed by Royalty.
> 
> I do hereby declare this a verboten transformation of a gun thread.


And on that daft note I'm off for the night.

Tara, all!

----------

Network (02-02-2013)

----------


## Guest

So does anyone know the history of that tunnel?

----------


## Network

> So does anyone know the history of that tunnel?



what tunnel is that?  that picture is interesting anyways.

----------


## Guest

> what tunnel is that?  that picture is interesting anyways.


That would be the Ponte de l'Alma.  The Roman root "pont" comes from "pontifax" or highest priest and "alma" comes from "almus" or "nourish" (later used for "soul").  The chamber below the spot in the picture is where where French kings worshiped during the period of late Roman/early Christian period.  Incidentally, it was a spot where worship of the goddess Diana was held.  

How weirdly coincidental, huh?

----------


## Maximatic

> Are you talking about the things in the constitution or having a rule of law (that's supposed to be, isn't with these stupid Liberal presidents we've had, but up to Clinton was) above the president that the nation is supposed to respect?


Sort of. I believe that the problems start when people think it's okay to write law. Things will invariably get progressively worse for everyone, in any kind of democracy, for most people, than they would be if people just enforced natural law instead of giving some the ability to "make law". Under a monarchy things could be bad or decent, get better or worse, depending on the monarch. The monarch has incentives elected, temporary rulers don't. Since the monarch, for all intents and purposes, owns the kingdom and can pass it on to his heirs, he has incentive to do what is in the best interest of the kingdom as a whole. He has incentive to follow economic policies that actually work best instead of the ones that keep him in power. He's never up for any election so he never has any incentive to redistribute wealth.

If people could get over the idea that they need a leader, everything they have typically provided for themselves via government, they could provide for themselves more efficiently via the free market.

Democracy is a terrible form of government. Words written on paper doesn't stop people in the position to "make law" from writing whatever kind of law they want to write. That was proven right out of the gate, when, in 1798, it was made illegal to criticize anyone in the legislative or executive branch other than the vice president (Thomas Jefferson of the minority party).

It is easier to hold a smaller government accountable than a big one. Small meaning it governs a few people, not many. Not that a smaller government will always do right, but that it will do less wrong than a bigger one. A sheriff and a judge is really all you need, but they had state governors too. Then they decided to make yet another government over all those governments. It was supposed to serve some purpose. I still can't figure out what that purpose really is, but now it thinks it's job is to tell us what to sell, smoke, fuck, and it wants to rule the world. All the while it didn't need to exist in the first place.

----------



----------


## Cap

This poll needs a "C" option - Texas cage beer/pool match.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-02-2013)

----------


## liberal_hack

> With photographs!  And in the case of a tie, I'll personally pay for airline tickets for them to settle it in a pool of jello.


I worry about you

----------



----------

